

Ask HN: What's the newly hyped Secret Weapon in Iraq - kurtosis

In a 60 minutes interview to promote his new book<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns_3VpOEkzM<p>Woodward talks about a new "secret weapon" - It seems to involve surveillance / tracking.  I'm interested in hearing your wild speculations as to what this technology might be.  (please try to avoid politics if possible)
======
schtog
How does a person think that builds weapons for a living?

